# The American Dream?



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey guys!
I'm just curious to know what the American Dream actually means? I'm very keen in moving to the US 1 day and just like to know from others why the USA is so important to them. Thanks!!


----------



## Ezzy-252 (Oct 13, 2008)

ChungyUK said:


> Hey guys!
> I'm just curious to know what the American Dream actually means? I'm very keen in moving to the US 1 day and just like to know from others why the USA is so important to them. Thanks!!


Hey how old are you? when i move it would be nice to know another expat. Where were you thinking of moving too?


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Ezzy-252 said:


> Hey how old are you? when i move it would be nice to know another expat. Where were you thinking of moving too?


I'm 23 but turn 24 2moro. Yeah i'm hoping to do a internship in the USA sometime next yr but as for location i'm not sure as it depends on the program. An internship is great way of stayin in the US for a longer term if the employers seem to like you and know you can the job for them....so it'll be my job to prove it to them.


----------



## Ezzy-252 (Oct 13, 2008)

ChungyUK said:


> I'm 23 but turn 24 2moro. Yeah i'm hoping to do a internship in the USA sometime next yr but as for location i'm not sure as it depends on the program. An internship is great way of stayin in the US for a longer term if the employers seem to like you and know you can the job for them....so it'll be my job to prove it to them.


I guess technically its Happy Birthday then! lol
P.S what field are you in?


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Ezzy-252 said:


> I guess technically its Happy Birthday then! lol
> P.S what field are you in?


Thanks man. I Graduated from the University of Herts with a combined degree in computing with business. I'm looking into the computing/IT field and hopefully ill secure this internship program if they like my CV and the skills i have to offer.


----------



## Ezzy-252 (Oct 13, 2008)

ChungyUK said:


> Thanks man. I Graduated from the University of Herts with a combined degree in computing with business. I'm looking into the computing/IT field and hopefully ill secure this internship program if they like my CV and the skills i have to offer.


Im kinda in the same field as you, since im only 18 im still at college and i am doing A2's in Law, and ICT with a full A level in business already achieved, for me its either going to university to carry on IT, or join the Police and then join US police force as you already know lol

Oh yeah, how much debt did you rack up at Uni? thats my biggest concern.


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Ezzy-252 said:


> Im kinda in the same field as you, since im only 18 im still at college and i am doing A2's in Law, and ICT with a full A level in business already achieved, for me its either going to university to carry on IT, or join the Police and then join US police force as you already know lol
> 
> Oh yeah, how much debt did you rack up at Uni? thats my biggest concern.


By the time I graduated University I got myself into 9K in debt. I've already paid half of it but its so annoying paying it back slowly. Make sure your sensible with your student loan if u decide to go onto Uni. Believe me money goes so quick when you have 3k for the year.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

The American Dream is the belief that no matter who you are or where you come from socio-economically, if you're willing to work hard, you can succeed. Success in this context generally means home ownership, but the idea is that you'll find a nice girl (or guy) to settle down with, buy a house with a yard, have two kids and a dog. 

Of course there are individual variations on that, but that's the general idea. I think it began as a knee-jerk reaction to the colonialism before the Revolution, and Equality of Opportunity is effectively written into our Constitution (not in so many words, but if you take the entire thing in context, that's what it's saying).


----------



## Ezzy-252 (Oct 13, 2008)

Tiffani said:


> The American Dream is the belief that no matter who you are or where you come from socio-economically, if you're willing to work hard, you can succeed. Success in this context generally means home ownership, but the idea is that you'll find a nice girl (or guy) to settle down with, buy a house with a yard, have two kids and a dog.
> 
> Of course there are individual variations on that, but that's the general idea. I think it began as a knee-jerk reaction to the colonialism before the Revolution, and Equality of Opportunity is effectively written into our Constitution (not in so many words, but if you take the entire thing in context, that's what it's saying).


LOL i really want the American Dream, is that stupid? BTW where are u in the USA?


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Ezzy-252 said:


> LOL i really want the American Dream, is that stupid? BTW where are u in the USA?


Everybody wants the American Dream....what happen to the British Dream? is there a such thing? lol!!!! 

Yeah hopefully ill get that internship offer accepted by the next following weeks. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Ezzy-252 (Oct 13, 2008)

ChungyUK said:


> Everybody wants the American Dream....what happen to the British Dream? is there a such thing? lol!!!!
> 
> Yeah hopefully ill get that internship offer accepted by the next following weeks. Fingers crossed!!!


Maybe we do have a British dream who knows! personally i think that anyone who comments on this thread of an American Dream clearly can't even imagine a British Dream, or we wouldnt be here would we? lol


----------



## edge (Oct 13, 2008)

*The American Dream*




ChungyUK said:


> Hey guys!
> I'm just curious to know what the American Dream actually means? I'm very keen in moving to the US 1 day and just like to know from others why the USA is so important to them. Thanks!!


It has rained in the UK almost every day for the last 90 days - the American dream is not getting wet.

I suppose the appeal is the difference. The Americans have a different culture, many I imagine, but speak roughly the same language. The Americans tend to be more posative about life and less inclined to accept that one dies where one is born, they repect and encourage enterprise, they are friendly, though this can be deceptive, the warmth is often routine and only surface deep. It ia huge country and one feels it. There is a sence oif vast open space. 

There are however downsides and American enthusiam can get them into trouble - the current economic woes perhaps a product of action without bounderies but then if the downsides were greater than the up, one would subscribe to the American nightmare point of view rather than the dream.

I like the States but could never leave England altogether - the UK also has its merits.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm from North Carolina (grew up in a house with a yard and a dog, and once I moved out my parents upgraded to a house with a yard and a POOL and a dog, much to my bemusement) but currently living in Melbourne, Australia. 

I also lived in England for three years, in Leeds and Newcastle. I loved my time there and there are things I miss about England, but I couldn't live there again. It's too cold. I'm a child of the sun. Even Melbourne is too chilly for my liking and we're looking at moving up to Brisbane at some point in the future!


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

so you're tellin my in order to live the american dream you must have a dog...lol!!!
Ok sweet like the sound of that!!!


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

we have a dog! hehe


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Tiffani said:


> we have a dog! hehe


And a picket fence?


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

actually yes haha. But we're living in Australia, so it's not really the same thing...


----------

